# ressesion?????



## greenerook (Feb 24, 2009)

ive been in 15 differant states this last year. they are building more than ever. in maryland i put my eyes on more that 10,000 sheets of drywall stocked and ready to go. wasnt able to get a job, though. all work was being done by brown folk. i was basicly told they already had it coverd, but if i wanted i could check in with pablo to see if he needed any help. couldnt get passed the language thing, pablo didnt speak english, atleaste not for me. i know of over 50,000 sheets here in ne ohio. they have just figured out that if you want to hire illegals to improve your bid, you have to use all illegals so you dont get cought. either we form an alliance now or plan on a new career change, SOON. contractors beware your being replaced too. illegals would rather stick to their own, meaning a mexican americans will own you too.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well,
1st. We're already covering this topic.
2nd. We know it's a problem
3rd. The "brown folk" got the job because they can probably speak better than you.

It's kind of funny how you can picture somebody just by how they type, and use certain gramatical errors ( big word I know)


----------



## greenerook (Feb 24, 2009)

you think you know but you have no idea. look at the name goofball. greenerook, meaning I'm a chess player. knew that a beaneater lover like yourself would look for a reason to discredit or try to make himself out to be superior (just like a Mexican). bet you think a Mexican not only can speak better then me but can also is a better worker than me. lets pic your Post apart. you missed a period at the end of problem, bet you like to leave your nails hang too. what, no period at the end of your last sentence, lol. 10-1 your just another Mexican who thinks they are better then Americans. the only way you in your country are actually able to compete is because 44 cents is equal to 17 dollars.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, and how long did it take you re-read and edit that post? and it's still full of errors  seriously, you have that much time on your hands that you can try and pick me apart. For your knowledge, I'm as white as it gets, hence my s/n, not that it matters. However, I think you're statement was ignorant. Yes, it's a problem. Yes, we need to get ahold of it. We do not however need to be irrational such as your statement was. I have never, nor will I ever hire someone who is illegal, being black, white, brown, red, green. I don't care. I hold sturdy at the same prices in the area as my competetors. One last thought, what the fuk does being a chess player have to do with anything.....retard.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Now that I'm off of work, and not in my truck, durring break on my "car-puter" I re-read your post..... I now can understand why you are a starving taper.... good luck to you.... I will include a pic of my "beaneater lover" self just for your enjoyment. Holy $hit guys, did you know this guy plays chess?!?!? he must be smart! (or not)


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

We clearly look like amigos' however, I do still have mud on my hands.....


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

However I found this picture of my truck, back in 97 when I started, I guess looking at it now, yeah I may actually have a little mexican in me ( not litterally)









But it went through a makeover 5 years later, and looks a little better, but still may be a little "mexi" for some









But here you go, here's some ammo for ya 








Through time I grew up, here's the rig now....


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

oh what the hell, I might as well lay into you one more time before dinner. Being there is already a post with the same exact title, in the same forum. How in the flying fuk did you manage to spell recession wrong?


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

*zomg a mexican americans*


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, I know.... we need a little smiley guy that has a stamp that says something, just for this guy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

15 states this year? That's one state every 3.8 days. Gypsies are brown people too. Never seen a chess set with a "Greene" rook either. Seriously though do you have any idea what those 10,000 sheet jobs are paying now? Only yesterday heard hanging is down to .06 and taping .08 per foot. Do you really want to work for that --- then chase the no-paying bas**** for three weeks to find he's bought a new truck with your $?.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I love you guys! 

wait.... you must be "beaneater lovers" too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey Whitey97, think Greenerook took his busted shift key off to the 16th state of the year? Maybe he learned to type from ts elliott?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

it's very possible, lol


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Was a little afraid no one would catch that. What's really funny is--who ever heard of a Mexican named ******.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

That's what I found to be humorous as well. This guy is just a sad ******* that doesn't have any work..... too bad


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Ouch, you ripped him a new one dude. A little harsh maybe, but I've wondered about people who post threads without reading over them to double check grammar. Can't help but think you could apply this to ones work. I'm known for quality over quantity, and when I post I check my thread. I also have a dictionary right here next to me and I will actually double check a word if I'm not sure. I'm not always the best at punctuation though, so please don't point it out to me, lol. And yes, I did double check the spelling of "punctuation". Had it right the first time.:smartass:


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

laid off 75% off my taping staff today,feel like a bag of s*** for having to do this, but the good news is my boarding crews are getting back and should have jobsites back to back, so they're only off for about a week or so.
the worst part is it's not the recession but roofers and insulators have caused this lapse in production, they wouldn't work on the roofs when it was -50 then when the weather broke it was raining so icy sheathing slowed them up, all this drama with them for a few weeks held back insulation and poly and the rest of the following trades, the framing crews went in full force so there's gunna be a big push all at once soon.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey!! Your not in Arizona, Are you??:shifty: Oh, wait. It never got below 20 here.​


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Ouch, you ripped him a new one dude. A little harsh maybe, but I've wondered about people who post threads without reading over them to double check grammar. Can't help but think you could apply this to ones work. I'm known for quality over quantity, and when I post I check my thread. I also have a dictionary right here next to me and I will actually double check a word if I'm not sure. I'm not always the best at punctuation though, so please don't point it out to me, lol. And yes, I did double check the spelling of "punctuation". Had it right the first time.:smartass:


ha, you think that was harsh.... just wait until someone really pisses me off!  

I think it directly is in conjunction with ones work. Sloppy is sloppy!

Nah, gramitical errors are pretty common, even I make mistakes! however, this guy was just a d-bag, so I felt it necessary to give him the :furious:!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Not to much intelligence there , whats up with these posts ????? I thought that they were to enlighten each other on different aspects of drywall not to rip a new A$$ . Do some of you guys not have anything worth saying because of lack of experience write insignificant slander just to build yourself up to more than you really are ? Grow up !! Get A Life , and move on . I would like to rip into a few of you myself and have been guilty of it in the past , but whats the point over arguing and pointing out flaws of others , we all have them some more than others... and posting pics of things in which we may have well who cares , I have many toys myself but don't have to show them to justify myself ..big deal....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey brdn, don't feel like a bag of s*** for doing what is necessary.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

nope, totally understandable these days. I'm sure they understand it too.


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

Howdy,

Greene is just frustrated. I don't blame him for the incorrect grammar. The racist remarks is another thing.

The Hispanic workers are taking over this trade. Most that I have met are nice people.
The majority of the work they produce is crap. 

Regardless of your level of education, the illiterates from across the border are driving down our earnings.

Tycoon


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

That is "are" not " is"


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

lol, you guys, I'm not out there to pick your spelling or grammer apart. It was mearly just a way of showing that he was ignorant. I'm pretty sure I made my point therefore I don't have much else to say on the matter. I totally agree that it's a problem. It does need to be figured out. Just like I said above, we just don't need the comments like that. It doesn't look so hot for our forum to have those type of remarks posted. Ya know?!? or as the canadians say , Eh?


----------



## Drywall Tycoon (Mar 1, 2009)

I met a finisher from Kosovo. He is an employee for a company that I sub from. He left Kosovo for Germany when he was burned out of his house. He got the opportunity to come here. He is a good worker.

In Germany, they welcome guest workers. But they keep track of them. His designated city was Munich. His work permit allowed him to travel no more than 50 miles from his work city. His wages were guaranteed. He received better benefits than I provide for myself. Most of the Germans don't want to do drywall. They get a check for sitting on their a$$.


A good guest worker program would keep our earnings from falling. If Drywall contractors were required to pay the migrant workers a fair wage instead of $5 or $10
bucks an hour or .08 per foot. 

The big contractors love the migrant workers. They come 10 in a van. Butcher up a couple hundred sheets a day. If one gets hurt on the job. They just stick'em back in the van and take them home and leave them till they heal. No work comp claim.
Super cheap labor. No arguing between them. They can't complain because no one can understand what they are saying.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds just like the way it is here!


----------

